# check out this monster tank and a few other cool videos



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I found this video on Facebook.
AMAZONAS in Hessen - YouTube

Here are a few other neat videos
DAS BIOTOP-AQUARIUM (Workshop) - YouTube
ALTUM - ANGELS [1] - YouTube
ALTUM - ANGELS [2] - YouTube


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow.mays well just glass the basement in! There you go Dave...get one!


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

That amazon tank is unreal.


----------



## greenfin (Nov 4, 2013)

Remember the thread (humourous) we were doing called "you know your tank is big enough when..."?
Did we have a post along the lines of "...you can snorkel in it"?

I'm thinking this fellow has (or had) a) lots of extra income and b)some good, strong mates!

Amazing devotion to the hobby!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

That is awesome Dave. Makes my tank at home feel like a nano!

Here's one that's pretty cool too. I love the variety of fish they have in here. I hope it has a helluva filtration system / auto WC!


----------



## maxcatt (Dec 25, 2013)

Awesome....wish i have one at home


----------

